# WorldMark Disneyland -  Opens!!



## Bill4728 (Nov 7, 2008)

Per this street talk  thread  Worldmark has opened it's newest TS down the street from Disneyland!


----------



## LLW (Nov 7, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Per this street talk  thread  Worldmark has opened it's newest TS down the street from Disneyland!




Yes, it officially opened on October 27, 2008. There is a review and pictures on WMOwners.com:

http://www.wmowners.com/worldmark/resorts/info/ANA

There are more pictures if you click on "9 albums available" in the middle of the first page.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2008)

What's the price comparison between this resort and the new DVC resort that's being built inside Disneyland?


----------



## LLW (Nov 12, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> What's the price comparison between this resort and the new DVC resort that's being built inside Disneyland?



I don't know anything about DVC pricing.

WM is point-based (you can use the points to book anywhere in the WM system and there is no home resort). The market resale price for points varies. Most points - "credits" in WM terminology - probably currently sell at about 60 cents per credit. At that rate, the credits needed for WM Anaheim would translate into the following prices:

Studio Purchase Price $6,600; MF $652.
1BR $8,400; $756.
2BR $9,900; $860.
3BR $12,000; $963.
2BR Presidential $18,000; $1,378.
3BR Presidential $21,000; $1,586.
4BR Presidential $24,000; $1,793.

Developer price is about 3 times that of resale. There is no significant difference between developer and resale credits.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 14, 2008)

Many WM owners are unhappy that the credits need to stay at the many new WM resorts is so much higher than most all of the other older WM resorts. 

Historically, 7000 points got you a week in a 1 bd during peak travel time ( 10K for a 2 bd) but most of the newer WM resorts are requiring almost twice that amount.  

This brings up the price of staying at the WM resorts significantly!


----------



## cruisin (Nov 14, 2008)

At developer, a 2 bedroom at Worldmark Anaheim would be $32,000, does anybody know the point cost for the new dvc at Grand California. Worldmark looks like it is getting close. Of course resale, Worldmark is extremely cheap compared to DVC, and dues are very reasonable.


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 14, 2008)

We stayed there last week-end--in the 3 BR presidential suite and loved the suite (it did cost many credits!).  The pool, rec room, etc were nice.  But, still many ticks to work out--the elevators were not working, remotes didn't work, etc.  In all, loved it, and did not resent the price--sure couldn't get the same accomodations in a hotel for the credit price.  Next time, I think we'll try the 4 BR presidential suite.  I heard the other rooms were  typical WM style.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Historically, 7000 points got you a week in a 1 bd during peak travel time ( 10K for a 2 bd) ...


FWIW, *7000* was a red _studio_ when we first bought in 2000.  I think the only 1BR unit you'll find for 7000 credits are the 1BR Suites (a "jr. 1BR") at WM Big Bear.


----------



## Maryland_jim (Nov 14, 2008)

*How will the availability be for Wyndham Points?*

Just curious how this or any other WM property is made available to Wyn Fairshare Plus points members? I am new to all of this TS stuff. I think I read that WM properties are only marginally available as an 'associate resort". Please share insights and experiences - and what is the perception among veterans with respect to this nice new property.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2008)

This one is not, as far as I know.  For some other WM resorts: In theory, yes.  In practice, not really.  Most of the WorldMark resorts that appear in Wyndham are "Associate" resorts in FairShare Plus---very very few weeks are made available for FSP bookings.

There are a few resorts that are "split".  Dolphin's Cove is one, and Steamboat Springs is another.


----------



## LLW (Nov 15, 2008)

bnoble said:


> This one is not, as far as I know.  For some other WM resorts: In theory, yes.  In practice, not really.  Most of the WorldMark resorts that appear in Wyndham are "Associate" resorts in FairShare Plus---very very few weeks are made available for FSP bookings.



Luckily, buying WM points from resellers is easy, and prices have never been better. How much farther down will it go in these times? It's anybody's guess.


----------



## myip (Nov 15, 2008)

What is the address of the new resort?  Is it a walking distance to Disneyland?  How long is the walk?


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 16, 2008)

myip said:


> What is the address of the new resort?  Is it a walking distance to Disneyland?  How long is the walk?



Here's the address from th WorldMark web site.  201 West Katella Avenue, Anaheim, CA 92802.  The website says it is "Situated a short walk from the entrance to the Disneyland® Resort".  Short doesn't mean the same thing to everyone so maybe someone familiar with the area can verify (or unverify) that description.


----------



## LLW (Nov 16, 2008)

myip said:


> What is the address of the new resort?  Is it a walking distance to Disneyland?  How long is the walk?



According to postings on WMOwners.com, it's about 1/3 to 1/2 mile; 3 1/2 blocks to the walk-in entrance; doable in the morning but not so pleasant after a long day of walking at Disneyland. Here's a thread discussing walking from WM Anaheim to Disneyland:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=192270&highlight=anaheim+long+walk#192270

There's a tram stop across the street from the resort.


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 17, 2008)

LLW said:


> According to postings on WMOwners.com, it's about 1/3 to 1/2 mile; 3 1/2 blocks to the walk-in entrance; doable in the morning but not so pleasant after a long day of walking at Disneyland.



To an old country boy 1/3 to 1/2 mile seems like an easy doable.  Or 3 1/2 blocks to the walk in entrance?  Piece of cake.  Back in my young days we walked 1-1/2 miles to school and back every day.  Through sunshine, rain, sleet, snow, scorching heat, freezing cold, downpours and blizzards.  Whether fresh in the morning or beat down after a grueling day in the one room country school. Uphill both ways too!


----------



## Marlene (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you saying that you can purchase enough points that would normally cost $24,000 for a 4BR Presidential for only $1,793 or likewise for the breakdowns below?  If so, is there a yearly maintenance fee and how do I go about doing that?  I've never dealt with points so I really don't know what this is all about and sounds unbelievable.  We are looking to go to Disney in October of 2009 so this would be great if I could figure it out.

Studio Purchase Price $6,600; MF $652.
1BR $8,400; $756.
2BR $9,900; $860.
3BR $12,000; $963.
2BR Presidential $18,000; $1,378.
3BR Presidential $21,000; $1,586.
4BR Presidential $24,000; $1,793.


----------



## RichM (Nov 17, 2008)

No, $24,000 would be the cost for 40,000 credits if you could find them at 60 cents each.  $1,793 would be the current annual maintenance fees on 40,000 credits.

A WM Anaheim 4BR Presidential requires 40,000 credits for a one-week stay (compared to 30,000 for a 4BR Presidential in Indio, 18,000 for a 3BR Penthouse in Oceanside, or 10,000 for a 2BR standard unit in Oceanside).

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## SDKath (Nov 17, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> To an old country boy 1/3 to 1/2 mile seems like an easy doable.  Or 3 1/2 blocks to the walk in entrance?  Piece of cake.  Back in my young days we walked 1-1/2 miles to school and back every day.  Through sunshine, rain, sleet, snow, scorching heat, freezing cold, downpours and blizzards.  Whether fresh in the morning or beat down after a grueling day in the one room country school. Uphill both ways too!



Just a warning that blocks in that area are VERY long.  We are not talking residential street blocks of 100 feet.  Each block can span a 1/2 mile easily.  This is sprawling So Cal!  I would not consider this truly walking distance at all unless you are under 30 and and the kids are in strollers.  

K


----------



## rhonda (Nov 17, 2008)

We enjoyed the walk both directions ... and we are well over 30.  I'd far rather walk than pay for parking.  (In bad weather I might pay for the Anaheim trolley ... but then again, I might avoid the parks altogether ??)


----------



## LLW (Nov 17, 2008)

Marlene said:


> Are you saying that you can purchase enough points that would normally cost $24,000 for a 4BR Presidential for only $1,793 or likewise for the breakdowns below?  If so, is there a yearly maintenance fee and how do I go about doing that?  I've never dealt with points so I really don't know what this is all about and sounds unbelievable.  We are looking to go to Disney in October of 2009 so this would be great if I could figure it out.
> 
> Studio Purchase Price $6,600; MF $652.
> 1BR $8,400; $756.
> ...



No, as seen in the Studio line, the first number is the purchase price, and the second number is the maintenance fee. If you need a 2 bedroom, the purchase price (resale) would be $9,900, and the annual maintenance fee $860.


----------



## roadsister (Nov 17, 2008)

Marlene,
The nice thing is you don't have to stay at one resort for the whole week....you can make a reservation for mid week at Anahiem, which is less credits, and then at say Oceanside or Solvang or....to make up a whole week


----------



## LLW (Nov 18, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Marlene,
> The nice thing is you don't have to stay at one resort for the whole week....you can make a reservation for mid week at Anahiem, which is less credits, and then at say Oceanside or Solvang or....to make up a whole week



And if you are within 90 days of check-in, you can book less than 7 days total, for even one day. :whoopie:


----------

